# Has your iphone arrived???



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I got mine at 8:02 i was the first at the Falkirk store queued from 12 midnight


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sad *******. I got mine at 8:30 this morning, whilst I still had my feet on the coffee table watching How It's Made on Discovery.

What a screen. What a good looking device!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

always thought you were a big saddo Griz!!!

:lol::lol:

Let us know your thoughts on it, once you have had a muck about with it....<read the manual> ya' big jessie!!!!

:wave:



:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

What concerns me more is that you have your swanky new iPhone at 8:02am... And you still haven't taken the film off the box at 8:56am!

How tempting to stick it on eBay for £1200 though... Some soft sod will pay it to have it today!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I got mine at 8:02 i was the first at the Falkirk store queued from 12 midnight


Didnt you say that people were mad to be paying £500 for a phone? But at same time you are willing to queue 8hrs outside just for a phone


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

I picked mine up this morning


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> Didnt you say that people were mad to be paying £500 for a phone? But at same time you are willing to queue 8hrs outside just for a phone


I couldn't be bothered to look it up, but I believe it was him.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> I got mine at 8:02 i was the first at the Falkirk store queued from 12 midnight


You are joking right??

**** me dude isnt that a smidge on the sad side?? 

I am waiting a couple of months before I go buy one sim free....as I dont want to loose my current deal.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No actually i said anyone paying £600 for PAYG is a fool, I paid £119 for this sell my old Blackberry and still make some cash wether i queued for 1hr or 1 million hrs is nothing.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just searched on ebay....you lot aint wrong....

iPhone-4-Black-16GB-Factory-Unlocked-Brand-New-Box-

What kinda TWONK pays over the odds like that!!!??????


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Grizzle, when I posted up the comparison thread you said I had too much time! :lol:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone who has plenty of money and can't be bothered with the stress I'd imagine.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

winrya said:


> Someone who has plenty of money and can't be bothered with the stress I'd imagine.


Or a fool!!!

I mean I love Apple kit but jesus wept is a phone....i can wait a couple of weeks!

One quick question if I buy a sim free iPhone 4 in the USA (when I am out there in July) will it work with an O2 Sim?

*UPDATE* Just looked on the Apple US site and you cant get a iPhone4 without a 2 year contract....bugger looks like they though about that then!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The whole iPhone 4 launch has been a joke for me.....

I was orrying about having too many new things to set up but i have neither now.....

iPad on back order and O2s lack of pre-order and online purchases means i have no idea when ill have time to get one!!!!

I havent got time to get to an O2 shop let alone que for hours!

Ill just hold fire and get one in the next few weeks.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps to everyone who got theres today Enjoy lads.. :thumb:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Just picked mine up from the o2 store up my way - was there from 8am - and store opened at 9am.......first in line though.... 

When you see it selling for that much on ebay got to admit - got me tempted to sell it.....haha


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Ps to everyone who got theres today Enjoy lads.. :thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning also ,wont get to syn till this eveing though


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Just searched on ebay....you lot aint wrong....
> 
> iPhone-4-Black-16GB-Factory-Unlocked-Brand-New-Box-
> 
> What kinda TWONK pays over the odds like that!!!??????


One born every minute! :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got mine delivered. 
Come to poppa 

Probably not going to get chance to activate and use it until tomorrow night though.....oh well.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just picked up mine


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just back from picking up mine:thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

For those who have got their new iphones today, any chance you could report back whether you get the reported 'loss of signal strength' or 'screen discolouration' issues please? I won't be able to start using my phone until late tomorrow, but just curious......

*Loss of signal :* http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/24/iphone-4-in-hand-signal-issue-isolated-to-bottom-left-corner/

*Discolouration :* http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/23/some-iphone-4s-experiencing-display-discoloration/


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> For those who have got their new iphones today, any chance you could report back whether you get the reported 'loss of signal strength' or 'screen discolouration' issues please? I won't be able to start using my phone until late tomorrow, but just curious......
> 
> *Loss of signal :* http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/24/iphone-4-in-hand-signal-issue-isolated-to-bottom-left-corner/
> 
> *Discolouration :* http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/23/some-iphone-4s-experiencing-display-discoloration/


hence i always wait for the second wave of products


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

why are these so special? Are they actually any different to the old one? 

i think its sad to get this excited about a phone personally, but i queued up for COD MW2 on the xbox :lol: and booked the day off to play it :lol: so maybe im sad to


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I went into my local Vodafone store about 09:20 and got mine :thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I've had neither issues and been using mine for about an hour now. Love it so much, I can't put it down 

iPhone anyone?


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you get any screen protectors or covers for the 
new iPhones ??


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

no screen protector as it is ment to be scratch resistant, i did get the iphone bumper surround case for a slight bit of protection.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what does it do thats so good, or can you not put it down as it looks nice?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I did order a Bumper, but it's not arrived yet.
I came across this Belkin Grip Vue clear case on ebay last night, so picked one these up instead. Only £12.99 all in.
I'll just return/sell the Bumper when it arrives

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Belkin-iPhone..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item2a07f8329b

Just looked and some other guy now undercutting him at £10.99

As for the loss of signal issue. SOunds like it's isolated to few phones from what I've been reading.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

got ours today. Q'd for 2 hours, but they did supply free ice cream, cookies, coffee and bottles of water. Chatted to loadsa nice people so I'm happy !!!

Just syncing it now and waiting for the sim card to activate, which I somehow feel is where I will get the problems, it's a Vodafone sim after all ;-)


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

we need more pics :wave:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Will be picking mine up tonight after work.... :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> no screen protector as it is ment to be scratch resistant, i did get the iphone bumper surround case for a slight bit of protection.


looks like it will become flappy and loose tbh


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Its hard to take pics when your using the phone, took a cheeky one with the forward facing cam, please bear with my ugly mug


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> looks like it will become flappy and loose tbh


You may well be right on that, but some protection is better than none, just wait for incase to start doing some.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

One of the street










Then zoomed in on the toyota:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

T25DOC said:


> Just picked mine up from the o2 store up my way - was there from 8am - and store opened at 9am.......first in line though....
> 
> When you see it selling for that much on ebay got to admit - got me tempted to sell it.....haha


Cant believe you got one so easily, was it O2? I tempted to rock upto a store later and get one....


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

are they all locked to the networks?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

backzilla said:


> are they all locked to the networks?


apparently ones from apple are unlocked


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Mines unlocked although you could buy a networked locked one for £20 less


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Really pleased with the iphone so far and the camera is pretty decent. Do i have to do anything to set up the mobile internet etc? only used it around the house so far on the wifi so not sure if i have to set anything else up? on 02 if that helps :thumb:


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just strolled into my local tesco at 1.30pm during my lunch and picked one up and that was me  easy as pie!!

Best deal is with tesco too in my opinion and they use o2 network so identical!!


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

what about network bought ones. i got o2. and wondered if i sold it?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

If you bought it at O2 its locked to O2


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

will the Tesco ones work on 02 network?


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Would think so! Just got mine going and it says 02-uk in the corner...!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

im gona ring o2 in a bit and get my sent to me i think cant be bothered to fanny about in store and i certainly didnt want to be queing all night lol


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Iphones from the 02 shop are the same barcode as sim free from the apple store so it seems o2 and apple are unlocked?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well i got to the bullring apple store at 7am this morning 

half 10 came, and we had moved literally 10 paces forward  so i gave up and went home :lol:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> well i got to the bullring apple store at 7am this morning
> 
> half 10 came, and we had moved literally 10 paces forward  so i gave up and went home :lol:


A mate was also there from 4.30am, walked away with his 7 hours later


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Carphone wharehouse and phones4u in nottingham had no Queue and had phones available , the 02 shop however had a massive Queue lol, mine came from Apple as promised, love it too


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

all stores in the south west was sold out by 10am
rang o2 and ordered one, coming monday


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

got mine from the cambridge apple store this morning. Nice free starbucks coffee and muffins and lots of excited apple store employees running around clapping and cheering like americans... 

Had to chop up my old sim to fit into the micro slot but all working perfectly now and loving it... no signal issues yet that lots seem to be complaining about?


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

just been to o2 store and they are not expecting any more until august...


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

There isn't an O2 shop within 100 miles of me that has any stock can't order online so much for looking after their existing customers ,carphone warehouse,phones 4 u & tesco's (told 4 weeks)have no stock.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

winrya said:


> A mate was also there from 4.30am, walked away with his 7 hours later


did he preorder?

i was in the non preorder q. and they had to sort all the preorders out 1st. we were told 4pm onwards :lol: no thanks


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Just picked one up from tesco in chester, it was a very stressful 50 mile journey but managed to get the last 32gb. Carphone one is going back now, £20 tesco tariff with 1gb data:thumb:

Incase anyone wonders, both my o2 and tesco micro sim works in the phone and both say 02-UK


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

winrya said:


> Just picked one up from tesco in chester, it was a very stressful 50 mile journey but managed to get the last 32gb.  Carphone one is going back now, £20 tesco tariff with 1gb data:thumb:
> 
> Incase anyone wonders, both my o2 and tesco micro sim works in the phone and both say 02-UK


£800 + on fleabay :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> £800 + on fleabay :thumb:


It's a contract one mate so £279 plus paying off contract at £630 doesn't make it worth it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh yeah.....

New iPhone 4 turned up at my door yesterday after upgrading on the phone direct with O2 the other day..... Not saying im the first person to order directly over the phone with O2 and have it delivered but I dont know of many that have.....

Havent even opened it yet as i wont have time to get it up and running till saturday!!! My mate ordered one via Carphone Warehouse last friday turned up Monday and he says its like a turbo charged 3G so happy days.....

Just need the iPad to come back in stock...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

o2 actually called me on tuesday before release and sorted me out with one which turned up 9am on release day. Well impressed!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ViewWise said:


> o2 actually called me on tuesday before release and sorted me out with one which turned up 9am on release day. Well impressed!


Bugger me you must spend alot with them.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

8pm on the launch day rang o2 ordered one came monday morning at 10am


----------

